# Attenzione a quello che scrivete. Caso Poltrone e Sofà



## admin (16 Maggio 2022)

Cari ragazzi, come vi ripetiamo sempre, attenzione a quello che scrivete. Il forum è letto ovunque, e non solo per ciò che riguarda il calcio. Veniamo contattati spesso per pubblicare rettifiche, cerchiamo di coprirvi, ma se poi qualcuno si fa girare le palle per ciò che scrivete, noi non possiamo farci niente.

L'ultimo è il caso del topic di @Milo contro Poltrone e Sofà. L'azienda ci ha contattato chiedendo la rimozione del topic, cosa che ho fatto per non creare problemi all'utente in questione. Ma cancellare discussioni è una roba che mi manda letteralmente in bestia.

Questa la mail dell'azienda, in modo che possiate farvi un'idea su cosa è meglio non scrivere

"Nel titolo e nella URl del Thread è presente il nome della Società e del Brand Poltronesofà associato al termine TRUFFA. Questo thread sta provocando un forte nocumento per la reputazione del brand che qui si sta rappresentando e difendendo. Poltronesofà chiede di procedere alla cancellazione del thread fortemente diffamatorio e aggravato dal mezzo di diffusione. Certi della vostra collaborazione e comprensione attendiamo riscontri".


----------



## Mauricio (16 Maggio 2022)

[Modalità polemica ON]

Sbaglio od è la stessa società che poche settimane fa è stata multata per pubblicità ingannevole?

[Modalità polemica OFF]


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2022)

Non volevo certo mettere in difficoltà il forum e mi scuso, ma basta andare su trustpilot o altri siti di recensioni su tale società per trovare stessi pensieri o ben peggio.
In ogni caso hai fatto bene a togliere tutto (ma di quando era???? ).

domanda non polemica… ma non ho libertà di dire che mi sono trovato male su un acquisto? Bho…


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non volevo certo mettere in difficoltà il forum e mi scuso, ma basta andare su trustpilot o altri siti di recensioni su tale società per trovare stessi pensieri o ben peggio.
> In ogni caso hai fatto bene a togliere tutto (ma di quando era???? ).
> 
> domanda non polemica… ma non ho libertà di dire che mi sono trovato male su un acquisto? Bho…



Sì, quello assolutamente sì. Ma è il termine "truffa" che è un pò forte.


----------



## Raryof (16 Maggio 2022)

Quindi se io trovo della muffa in uno yogurt e vengo qui a sfogarmi citando tranquillamente la marca devo stare attento a quello che scrivo perché potrei danneggiare qualcuno che mi legge e pensa di poter decidere per altri che non hanno niente a che vedere col loro mondo? questo è Mw, non un forum sui divani, non è una critica a nessuno, sto solo dicendo che ormai viviamo davvero in una gabbia ipercontrollata e senza più senno, libertà di stampa da paesi del quinto mondo, io se mi occupo di calcio non mi faccio dettare l'agenda da chi si occupa di poltrone e divani che ha un altro tipo di visibilità, ma questo IMO, ovviamente.
Posso dire che questa cosa è molto triste? cioè un conto è se io ne dicessi di ogni su qualche dirigente o simili, robe extra campo, magari false o inventate, un conto invece è se io consumatore ho le palle giratissime per qualcosa che penso di aver subito in maniera esplicita.
Rimango abbastanza basito dai modi, uno chiede la cancellazione invece di avere una normale collaborazione, poi so perfettamente che certi messaggi tendono a spaventare ma ormai mw è una realtà bella grande e dovrebbe cercare di tutelarsi non facendosi dettare l'agenda da aziende esterne che nemmeno si occupano di calcio, avrei capito qualche giornalista o uomo di calcio, ma qui siamo alla follia.


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sì, quello assolutamente sì. Ma è il termine "truffa" che è un pò forte.




niente da dire


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quindi se io trovo della muffa in uno yogurt e vengo qui a sfogarmi citando tranquillamente la marca devo stare attento a quello che scrivo perché potrei danneggiare qualcuno che mi legge e pensa di poter decidere per altri che non hanno niente a che vedere col loro mondo? questo è Mw, non un forum sui divani, non è una critica a nessuno, sto solo dicendo che ormai viviamo davvero in una gabbia ipercontrollata e senza più senno, libertà di stampa da paesi del quinto mondo, io se mi occupo di calcio non mi faccio dettare l'agenda da chi si occupa di poltrone e divani che ha un altro tipo di visibilità, ma questo IMO, ovviamente.
> Posso dire che questa cosa è molto triste? cioè un conto è se io ne dicessi di ogni su qualche dirigente o simili, robe extra campo, magari false o inventate, un conto invece è se io consumatore ho le palle giratissime per qualcosa che penso di aver subito in maniera esplicita.
> Rimango abbastanza basito dai modi, uno chiede la cancellazione invece di avere una normale collaborazione, poi so perfettamente che certi messaggi tendono a spaventare ma ormai mw è una realtà bella grande e dovrebbe cercare di tutelarsi non facendosi dettare l'agenda da aziende esterne che nemmeno si occupano di calcio, avrei capito qualche giornalista o uomo di calcio, ma qui siamo alla follia.



Ah, beh, io non avrei problemi a difendermi. Anche perchè quello che dici è sacrosanto. Ma per evitare problemi all'utente in questione ho preferito cancellare il topic. Ma come detto è una cosa che odio fare.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Maggio 2022)

Non sarebbe stato più corretto dare una spiegazione seria del perchè ne chiedano la rimozione? Perchè il termine usato sarà anche stato forte, ma nel caso rispecchiasse la realtà, non vedo quali altri termini possano essere usati.
Certamente fornire anche solo una breve controprova sarebbe stato più efficace, proprio per loro, che uscirsene così.
Va beh, io corro che la promozione termina domenica.


----------



## unbreakable (16 Maggio 2022)

se il psg chiede la rimozione dei topic su donnarumma..sparisce mezzo forum 

solidarietà a milo..ovviamente poltrone & sofà non sarà tra le mie prime sclete nel caso dovessi cambiare divano


----------



## Milanoide (16 Maggio 2022)

Bisogna leggersi quatto pagine di diritto e capire quali parole usare ed in quali contesti.

A memoria: diritti della persona, fisica o giuridica. Reputazione. Diffamazione.

Cito esempi eclatanti di un argomentazione.

La verità del fatto non è ammessa a discolpa di chi lede la reputazione altrui.

Quindi si commette diffamazione anche dando della put..na ad una prostituta.

Nessuno perde il diritto alla propria reputazione, quale che sia la propria condotta di vita.

Poi si sottilizza sul tipo di violazione / reato a seconda del mezzo con cui è stata diffusa l'offesa. 

C'è differenza da valutare fra l'insultare per strada, in un bar, a mezzo stampa o via web.

Poi vi sono ovvie intimidazioni da parte degli avvocati di parte fino alla lite temeraria.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Maggio 2022)

Cosa davvero assurda IMHO.

Credo il problema sia legato al fatto che ricercando il nome dell'azienda con la parola truffa comparisse il thread dell'amico Milo.

Forse, suppongo, l'azienda si sta trovando a dover gestire un problema ben piu grande di reputazione, come noto, e stia cercando di pulire il web dove possibile. Sa parecchio parecchio di coda di paglia questa cosa...


----------



## diavolo (16 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo che chi di dovere legga anche quello che si scrive da altre parti,dove ci sono messaggi ben più gravi di tifosi avversari che minacciano sassaiole contro l'autobus del Milan in caso di un nostro trionfo a Reggio Emilia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Maggio 2022)

La gente pensa che Internet sia un porto franco dove poter scrivere quello che si vuole insultando tutto e tutti senza pagarne le conseguenze ( discorso generale non sull amico Milo ). 
La distorsione dei social netwwork ha portato a questo, è stato sdoganato l'insulto come stile di vita.


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2022)

Se mi danno un altro divano per far cambiare il mio parere io lo accetto!


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La gente pensa che Internet sia un porto franco dove poter scrivere quello che si vuole insultando tutto e tutti senza pagarne le conseguenze ( discorso generale non sull amico Milo ).
> La distorsione dei social netwwork ha portato a questo, è stato sdoganato l'insulto come stile di vita.


Vabbe , non è che però leggere recensioni fake tuteli il consumatore di turno. 
Se uno accetta di stare al gioco deve accettare tutto, altrimenti si torna ai volantini di carta anni 80.


----------



## Raryof (16 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La gente pensa che Internet sia un porto franco dove poter scrivere quello che si vuole insultando tutto e tutti senza pagarne le conseguenze ( discorso generale non sull amico Milo ).
> La distorsione dei social netwwork ha portato a questo, è stato sdoganato l'insulto come stile di vita.


Se io consumatore posso comprare su internet ho il diritto di essere schifato e di esprimere il mio dissenso nello stesso contesto, poi so perfettamente che la funzione finale di internet non è lo svago o la libertà di pensiero ma è il controllo totale dell'informazione e la cessazione di ogni minimo dissenso, però quando si arriva a mettere le mani avanti su certe cose, andando a fare "minacce di cancellazione" oserei direi "provinciali", cioè che vanno addirittura a farti perdere ancora più consenso (ricercando tramite site:google e robe così), credibilità e clienti, c'è qualcosa di molto molto strano, forse la direttiva unica è questa, tutto deve splendere e si deve controllare ogni minima cosa, ma non è così che si fa economia, cioè io ad oggi non andrei mai a comprare, poi domani parlando con un tizio gli racconto la storia e pure lui magari eviterebbe tranquillamente di comprare da loro, altro che termini forti o termini da temerari, ci sono modi e modi di fare business, uno di questi è il più triste, perché vai a ricercare ad uno ad uno dei clienti che sono rimasti insoddisfatti e io, se bazzico qui, ho anche piacere a sapere certe cose, non esistono solo le recensioni positive, esiste anche il fastidio, se non lo accetti non fare questo lavoro e non prendertela per certi termini perché sono sicuro che anche con un altro termine avrebbero richiesto comunque la cancellazione del topic in questione.


----------



## Alkampfer (16 Maggio 2022)

grazie , non sapevo che erano stati multati con 1milione per pubblicità ingannevole.
buono a sapersi.


----------



## Raryof (16 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Cosa davvero assurda IMHO.
> 
> Credo il problema sia legato al fatto che ricercando il nome dell'azienda con la parola truffa comparisse il thread dell'amico Milo.
> 
> Forse, suppongo, l'azienda si sta trovando a dover gestire un problema ben piu grande di reputazione, come noto, e stia cercando di pulire il web dove possibile. Sa parecchio parecchio di coda di paglia questa cosa...


Io ho fatto una ricerca e parliamo di un topic di DUE ANNI fa, bah.
Non serve nemmeno mettere milanworld nella ricerca.


----------



## Route66 (16 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sì, quello assolutamente sì. Ma è il termine "truffa" che è un pò forte.


Quindi, vediamo se ho capito bene, se io scrivo che il rigore che non è stato concesso al Torino in Toro-Inda è stata una "gentile concessione" della terna arbitrale e del VAR non posso essere perseguito legalmente dai cinesi?


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Maggio 2022)

In pratica se Marotta se la prende denuncia mezzo forum


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cari ragazzi, come vi ripetiamo sempre, attenzione a quello che scrivete. Il forum è letto ovunque, e non solo per ciò che riguarda il calcio. Veniamo contattati spesso per pubblicare rettifiche, cerchiamo di coprirvi, ma se poi qualcuno si fa girare le palle per ciò che scrivete, noi non possiamo farci niente.
> 
> L'ultimo è il caso del topic di @Milo contro Poltrone e Sofà. L'azienda ci ha contattato chiedendo la rimozione del topic, cosa che ho fatto per non creare problemi all'utente in questione. Ma cancellare discussioni è una roba che mi manda letteralmente in bestia.
> 
> ...


Mamma mia che soggetti.. Ma del resto basta leggere in giro per trovare opinioni su questi soggetti che molestano l'esistenza con l'invadenza delle loro pubblicità (tra l'altro orrende con quei tizi in grembiule che fanno finta di lavorare e si credono simpatici)
Per arrivare a un forum di calcio significa che probabilmente avranno messo su un team che monitora il web in cerca di chi parla male di loro...chissà come mai...


----------



## pazzomania (16 Maggio 2022)

Va beh ragazzi, essendo nel titolo il termine "truffa" probabilmente era ben piazzato e ritrovabile anche tramite motori di ricerca.
Ha fatto benissimo @admin a cancellarlo, nella vita le rogne ti inseguono, meglio non cercarsele.
Anche perchè comunque truffa è un termine davvero forte e sprezzante.

Ai tempi d' oro ( 15 anni fa) con un amico avevo un sito ultra-visitato con tutte le foto di celebrità nude, sexy e non, facevamo davvero montagne di iscritti e visite ( non era il web di oggi).

Alla fine dopo anni l' abbiamo chiuso, arrivavano email da avvocati una volta alla settimana, meglio evitarsi problemi, manco si guadagnava più con quel genere di siti.


----------



## PoloNegativo (16 Maggio 2022)

Non ho in mente il topic in questione quindi non posso sapere se ci fossero insulti gratuiti o altro da potersi considerare come diffamazione, ma visto che non sembra esserci stato nulla di ciò (se non per la parola Truffa che è forte ma lecita imo) mi viene da pensare che abbiano voluto percorrere la via del bluff, senza che ci siano gli estremi per nulla, per rimuovere la recensione negativa dal web. Cosa che, se fosse vera, sarebbe reato di estorsione.


----------



## Zenos (16 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Quindi se io trovo della muffa in uno yogurt e vengo qui a sfogarmi citando tranquillamente la marca devo stare attento a quello che scrivo perché potrei danneggiare qualcuno che mi legge e pensa di poter decidere per altri che non hanno niente a che vedere col loro mondo? questo è Mw, non un forum sui divani, non è una critica a nessuno, sto solo dicendo che ormai viviamo davvero in una gabbia ipercontrollata e senza più senno, libertà di stampa da paesi del quinto mondo, io se mi occupo di calcio non mi faccio dettare l'agenda da chi si occupa di poltrone e divani che ha un altro tipo di visibilità, ma questo IMO, ovviamente.
> Posso dire che questa cosa è molto triste? cioè un conto è se io ne dicessi di ogni su qualche dirigente o simili, robe extra campo, magari false o inventate, un conto invece è se io consumatore ho le palle giratissime per qualcosa che penso di aver subito in maniera esplicita.
> Rimango abbastanza basito dai modi, uno chiede la cancellazione invece di avere una normale collaborazione, poi so perfettamente che certi messaggi tendono a spaventare ma ormai mw è una realtà bella grande e dovrebbe cercare di tutelarsi non facendosi dettare l'agenda da aziende esterne che nemmeno si occupano di calcio, avrei capito qualche giornalista o uomo di calcio, ma qui siamo alla follia.


Se trovi la muffa nello yogurt puoi adire per vie legali comprovando il danno subito. Se ti limiti a lamentarti su un forum puoi essere querelato per diffamazione.


----------



## Alkampfer (16 Maggio 2022)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Non ho in mente il topic in questione quindi non posso sapere se ci fossero insulti gratuiti o altro da potersi considerare come diffamazione, ma visto che non sembra esserci stato nulla di ciò (se non per la parola Truffa che è forte ma lecita imo) mi viene da pensare che abbiano voluto percorrere la via del bluff, senza che ci siano gli estremi per nulla, per rimuovere la recensione negativa dal web. Cosa che, se fosse vera, sarebbe reato di estorsione.


la penso allo stesso modo


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se trovi la muffa nello yogurt puoi adire per vie legali comprovando il danno subito. Se ti limiti a lamentarti su un forum puoi essere querelato per diffamazione.


E se oltre ad andare per vie legali riporti la tua esperienza, dimostrabile ,sui social?
Si può o bisogna stare zitti ?


----------



## Zenos (16 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E se oltre ad andare per vie legali riporti la tua esperienza, dimostrabile ,sui social?
> Si può o bisogna stare zitti ?


E quel dimostrabile che fa tutta la differenza. Senza entrare nello specifico caso, come può un amministratore lasciare un post diffamatorio dopo che riceve una diffida del genere?sulla base della fiducia sugli utenti?


----------



## numero 3 (16 Maggio 2022)

Quindi abbinare troppo spesso la parola "truffa" a
Inter e Juve può arrecare problemi al forum?
Sono quasi serio....


----------



## pazzomania (16 Maggio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Quindi abbinare troppo spesso la parola "truffa" a
> Inter e Juve può arrecare problemi al forum?
> Sono quasi serio....


No, perchè in questo caso è conclamata e reale 

SCHERZO, NON DENUNCIATEMI SE CI LEGGETE


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E quel dimostrabile che fa tutta la differenza. Senza entrare nello specifico caso, come può un amministratore lasciare un post diffamatorio dopo che riceve una diffida del genere?sulla base della fiducia sugli utenti?



se vuoi ti mando le foto di in che stato sono i cuscini dopo solo due anni! E già mi lamentavo allora!


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2022)

Manco il nostro amico Salvini se la prende così tanto per i post


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E quel dimostrabile che fa tutta la differenza. Senza entrare nello specifico caso, come può un amministratore lasciare un post diffamatorio dopo che riceve una diffida del genere?sulla base della fiducia sugli utenti?


Assolutamente non mi riferivo al nostro amministratore, facevo un discorso generale. 
L'amministratore ha fatto bene a tutelare il nostro amico.


----------



## vota DC (16 Maggio 2022)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Non ho in mente il topic in questione quindi non posso sapere se ci fossero insulti gratuiti o altro da potersi considerare come diffamazione, ma visto che non sembra esserci stato nulla di ciò (se non per la parola Truffa che è forte ma lecita imo) mi viene da pensare che abbiano voluto percorrere la via del bluff, senza che ci siano gli estremi per nulla, per rimuovere la recensione negativa dal web. Cosa che, se fosse vera, sarebbe reato di estorsione.


Ma è mica l'accusa di calunnia. Travaglio è stato condannato per diffamazione ai danni di Previti che è un galeotto. È il reato di diffamazione ad essere un cancro insieme al clima portato dai radicali "un vip non può essere un criminale".


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2022)

assolutamente d'accordo con OP, non mi sono trovato granchè bene con l'azienda. Andate a leggere le recensioni in giro per il web e capirete da soli


----------



## Zenos (16 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> se vuoi ti mando le foto di in che stato sono i cuscini dopo solo due anni! E già mi lamentavo allora!


Ma guarda io ti posso anche credere ma finché non c'è un giudice che emetta sentenza credo tu non possa fare molto. Lo dico per tua tutela.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Maggio 2022)

raga non vorrei dire ma "truffa " è un reato, per cui bisognerebbe stare attenti al contesto in cui lo si usa, altrimenti si rischia di cadere non solo nella diffamazione ma nella calunnia.


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Maggio 2022)

"Forte nocumento"...
Quindi Dollarumma con quella cappella su Benzema ha provocato un "Forte nocumento" al PSG?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Manco il nostro amico Salvini se la prende così tanto per i post



Anche perché usa il forum come campione per testare il polso della tifoseria


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (16 Maggio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> se il psg chiede la rimozione dei topic su donnarumma..sparisce mezzo forum
> 
> solidarietà a milo..ovviamente divani & divani non sarà tra le mie prime sclete nel caso dovessi cambiare divano


con divani & divani vai tranquillo è con poltrone & sofà che devi stare attento dove appoggi l interista che è in te


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2022)

Sto immaginando una signora che cerca una lavatrice su google e troverà come risultato MilanWorld e "Yogurt lee".
Me la vedo al mediaworld chiedere al commesso: scusi cerco una lavatrice yogurt lee, ho letto su internet che funziona benissimo e lava come non mai


----------



## danjr (16 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cari ragazzi, come vi ripetiamo sempre, attenzione a quello che scrivete. Il forum è letto ovunque, e non solo per ciò che riguarda il calcio. Veniamo contattati spesso per pubblicare rettifiche, cerchiamo di coprirvi, ma se poi qualcuno si fa girare le palle per ciò che scrivete, noi non possiamo farci niente.
> 
> L'ultimo è il caso del topic di @Milo contro Poltrone e Sofà. L'azienda ci ha contattato chiedendo la rimozione del topic, cosa che ho fatto per non creare problemi all'utente in questione. Ma cancellare discussioni è una roba che mi manda letteralmente in bestia.
> 
> ...


Grazie per la segnalazione. Incredibile davvero, una volta lo spirito dei forum era proprio quello di scrivere come se si stesse parlando al bar con amici. Capisco le necessità delle aziende visto che comunque come dici tutto ciò che scriviamo viene letto e rimane sul web.


----------



## danjr (16 Maggio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> se il psg chiede la rimozione dei topic su donnarumma..sparisce mezzo forum
> 
> solidarietà a milo..ovviamente divani & divani non sarà tra le mie prime sclete nel caso dovessi cambiare divano


Ahia, meglio che mi cerco un avvocato.


----------



## unbreakable (16 Maggio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> con divani & divani vai tranquillo è con poltrone & sofà che devi stare attento dove appoggi l interista che è in te



ehehe nella fretta ho sbagliato marca..grazie per avermelo sottolineato..ho editato


----------



## Raryof (16 Maggio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sto immaginando una signora che cerca una lavatrice su google e troverà come risultato MilanWorld e "Yogurt lee".
> Me la vedo al mediaworld chiedere al commesso: scusi cerco una lavatrice yogurt lee, ho letto su internet che funziona benissimo e lava come non mai


Quando leggo lavatrice mi viene in mente solo una cosa, il mito, la leggenda Magnotta e la sua lavatrice San Giorgio.


----------

